# Grand Slam at AI. 10-3-04!!!



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Started AI at 1am till 5:30pm. Stop by the back bay on the way in and castnet for baits. We got 2 dozens Menhaden with some Spots and even got 3 peelers from the net.

Took us about 2hrs to setup because we had 3 families together, a total of 9 kids....OUCH!!! Blues were plentiful cause we caught around 25 11''-18'' , 3 Kingfish, 4 Atlantic Croaker, 2 Weakfish, 1 Pompano, 1 shark (don't know what kind), 1 huge Rockfish, and the finally of it all 50'' Red Drum (finally through 4 trip to AI and being unexperience surf fisherman).

This is my friend C.J. with his first Rock 34'' around 6:30am (this guy is all freshwater fisherman and now he will never revert back). I got my wader full soaked for his Rock.








Around 8am my first shark 26''. Don't know what kind it is but it's nice fight on 12' Tica and spinning.








Then around 4pm while warming myself up by the fire, C.J.'s reel was screaming. I ran over since he wasn't around and begin my 30mins fight. This was on FF rig with size 10/0 circle and Blue's head.








This is the result and one tired fisherman. You were right Clyde, this baby make Rock look like #[email protected]$%.








Then gave my baby a kiss and say my goodbye









Overall, this was the best fishing I have ever done in my life. We will definitely be out there again next weekend.

One more thing, I broke 5'' from the top off my Tica while doing a unitech cast. Does anyone know if Tica give warranty like Okuma? I'm heading to their site to find out.


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

Where is that exactly, Noob? Sounds like it'd be worth the trip down!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow what a great report!!!!! I don't think I've ever had a day like that at AI. Glad you and your family were able to get into them. Great job .


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

*AI=Assategue Island*

It's south of Ocean City, Md.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A big congrats on the Spot tail Tony!*

It sounds like you guys had a great time out on the island. Your well on your way to being hooked on the wonderful world of surf fishing my friend.  Allot of people think a Striper is the big gamefish. Now you know for yourself, thats just not true. Again congrats, thats a great fish! ....Tightlines

P.S. I hope your friends wife forgives you. Your right, he'll never go back to fishing for Tommycats in the local pond.....


----------



## GreaseTea (Jul 16, 2003)

*Whatta a Slam it is*

Noob....Looks like you caught everything that swam that day! Congrats, on that drum...that thing is a total beast! By the way, are they good to eat?


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Wow!!!*

Great drum fella's. Now I"m chomping at the bit to get back to AI.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

GreaseTea,

That's my first Drum ever and had to let her go. Even if it was leagal, by the look on her face I couldn't help but let her go. Maybe I'll be tempted if I catch one within reg. to see how it taste. I love to eat fish but something that big and lived that long, it deserve to get bigger. Tuna would be a different story though.   . But catching Tuna is not exciting as fixing your own rig/bait, putting the time in, and fighting her yourself. Plus it's a whole lot cheaper  .


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

You might be a noob, but you caught fish like a veteran.

Good Job,

Anthony


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WOW! What a awesome day. I bet it almost felt as good releasing that baby as it did catching her. Almost makes me want to put my boat in mothballs and head for AI. Good job man.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Its my turn*

I want some Red Drum;I get that truck fixed and use it over there next Sunday.I hope they stick arround for 3 more weeks.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice!  Way to go Tony! Sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*WooooooooooW*

I'm impressed!!!! Good Job!! Congrats on the First!!! Wish me luck this weekend in OBX.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the compliments, it felt really good fighting a big fish.

Good Luck CrawFish. I'll be there in Nov.


----------



## buckmeyer (Jun 17, 2004)

*nice job..*

Nice job Noob...what kind of rig were you using? If you got Nine kids out there at 1 am to cast net...you're truly superman.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

I was using fish finder rig with size 10/0 hook. The kids were in the truck while we castnet the bay for 20mins.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

*Congrats on the grand slam*

I plan to be out there at AI this weekend. What size hooks and test line do you guys use to catch them fish. Is the fishing just as good by the campsite or should I plan on being somewhere else
Thanks for the info


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*S-w-e-e-t!*

Sounds like someone had an outstanding AI day! Nice Red! 

Sandcrab


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

WTG Noob.....I musta missed you all. I fished out there all weekend...Big skunk on Mr. Red...But got some pullage from some Striped ones on Peelers.  All to small and released...  

Nice fish!  

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Fishin Rod,

I use size 10/0 hook and 20lbs Suffix. We headed down pretty far south and forgot the marker or distance. But thanks to Shaggy and Clyde(Hat80), I've been ok reading the beach. So, I just have to find another hole.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I really need to get a 4wd vehicle so I can get to those good holes out there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

WYG...ya AIn't no Noob,no more!

Congrats,pretty fish and great report.....nice pics!

Ant and Axon....sounds like AI is callin our names?


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Contact tica, they will have you send the rod into them and usually they will ship you a new one. Im not sure but they may ask for verification on when you bought it. But worth a try, i am sure someone here knows the number or the site to contact. Nice fish man....


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

*holes*

fishin rod,

the best hole on AI last fall was just NORTH of ORV entrance ... also plenty of structure just in front of ORV entrance...


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Fishing Noob check your PM's

Tiny


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Maryland or National*

This may be a stupid question, but where is this location - Maryland State Park or National Park?


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

National Park


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> WYG...ya AIn't no Noob,no more!
> 
> Congrats,pretty fish and great report.....nice pics!
> 
> Ant and Axon....sounds like AI is callin our names?



Hey AL THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Give me a call b/c I lost your number when I lost my other phone. I am heading back tonight!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Btw*

Nice Fishing there Noob! Awesome Bull! And that shark is a Black tip! Good eatin too! Tightlines!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice Fish Tony.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*One More Stupid Question*

Now that the place is National Park, but is it the regular beach or 4-wheel access? After re-reading, I now see that the specific place is 4-wheel access.

Is the National Park regular beach good for fishing?

Also is Maryland Park good for fishing?


----------



## pcxusa (Sep 7, 2004)

That is the National Seashore 4x4 needed.....My name is C.J. (my pic with the Rock). Tony had the biggest grin on his face the rest of the day after his great catch. Im glad to have him as a best friend and show me what REAL fishing is all about...No more PONDS OR LAKES FOR ME!!!!!THANKS FOR ALL THE GREAT POST. We will be out there again this weekend.........


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*National Park Clarification Needed*

According to my internet research, National Park has two fees - one for entrance and one for 4 wheel. That is why I am asking whether the beach at the entrance is good for fishing assuming that one only pays the entrance fee.


----------



## pcxusa (Sep 7, 2004)

I did fish the park about 1 month ago. And the only problem is that you must park at the Bath House parking lot and haul your stuff down the beach....about 50-100yrds up the beach..(past the swimmers)...from this area you can see Ocean City...we caught Dog Fish, Skate ...thats about it...water temp was in the mid 70's...now that it is cooler and you will not have to deal with the swimmers...it might be good...but if you do pay the $70 for the off road..then you have 10+ miles of beauty...good luck


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

PCXUSA
Sounds like you were at the state park, need to keep going to the national area, there is a fee.then go to the south parking area. Walk not to bad fron there


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

GreaseTea the answer to your question about the taste is "yes" if their small around 18" not fishy. TRIGGER


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Best thing since sliced bread...*



pcxusa said:


> ...the only problem is that you must park at the Bath House parking lot and haul your stuff down the beach....


http://www.fishnmate.com/index.html

Get yourself one of these and be happy!  I have the larger version. I take 4 rods, 3 rod tubes, a small bait cooler, a large bait cooler, tackle box, waders, jacket and chair down to the beach in one trip. And with one hand! It's even easier fishing on the piers like PLO, Matapeake, and the Tank...

Sandcrab


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

> headed down pretty far south and forgot the marker or distance


As is best, don't think I gave you an exact, just some tips on what to look for, and apparently, you didn't do too bad. Might have to look for you next time I venture, might learn something  .

You had an exceptional day out on the Island, and not promising, you may be better than me, but they all aren't like that, same spot, same everything else, and nothing you throw seems to work, such is the joy nad heartbreak of surf fishing.

Way to go Noob!


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Shaggy, only 4 trips to AI and I'm no where near your experiences. If someone ask me to find a hold I'll be like hmmmmp...., that look good. and the water is 10'' deep. So hopefully this weekend I can get some more experience reading the beach. I think that is the main key to surf fishing. If it's a nice hole, oppurtunity knock. 

P&S should have a flag for sell or something so I can hang on my truck when I'm out there.

Tony


----------



## pcxusa (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes if you do go further down there is a fee...but since we go at night there is no ranger at the entrance. State Park was not bad....just swimmers around ...We prefer the National Seashore......


----------

